# String length between bridge and nut



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't remember exactly what it's supposed to be for the guitar to play perfectly in tune. If anybody has a professionally made guitar, could you measure from where the strings meet the headnut to the 11th fret, then measure from the 11th fret to where the string makes contact with the bridge? (and tell me what they measure) I think it's supposed to be 11.5 inches for each, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hypno Toad said:


> I don't remember exactly what it's supposed to be for the guitar to play perfectly in tune. If anybody has a professionally made guitar, could you measure from where the strings meet the headnut to the 11th fret, then measure from the 11th fret to where the string makes contact with the bridge? (and tell me what they measure) I think it's supposed to be 11.5 inches for each, but I'm not positive.


Scale length is measured from the nut to the 12th fret (not 11th) and doubled. Not all guitars are the same, plus one has to consider intonation adjustments which compensate for string guages etc.

It would help to know what make and model you are talking about, and perhaps pictures.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

12th fret in the _fretting_ used in common guitars is the octave point yes. So the note first fret and the note 12th fret are 1 musical octave apart. With the common system, the octave is the same _physical point on the string_ as any other system, because it is the point of a mathematical doubling of the wave form of the strings vibrations. The scale or note system however is not constant, and can change depending how you fret the instrument. 

There is a "rest of the story" which is in itself a fun read. I wish I still had the link handy to how to draw out fret positions by hand no matter the system you chose. That was quite interesting.

This is a good explanation, and description, and calculator:

http://windworld.com/features/tools-resources/exmis-fret-placement-calculator/

That said, there are "standard lengths" by maker

http://www.guitarnoise.com/lesson/scale-length-explained/


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> 12th fret in the _fretting_ used in common guitars is the octave point yes. So the note first fret and the note 12th fret are 1 musical octave apart. With the common system, the octave is the same _physical point on the string_ as any other system, because it is the point of a mathematical doubling of the wave form of the strings vibrations. The scale or note system however is not constant, and can change depending how you fret the instrument.
> 
> There is a "rest of the story" which is in itself a fun read. I wish I still had the link handy to how to draw out fret positions by hand no matter the system you chose. That was quite interesting.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didnt know some of this, it'll come in handy. Another reason to hate the guide I used in highschool to build my first guitar  It _grossly_ oversimplified everything.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

HAve you bought any good guitar building books? Most of them have a decent chapter on scale length and how to figure it out, as well as compensation (why the actual distance between the nut and bridge saddles is longer than the scale length, to compensate for the increased tnesion when you fret a note and basically stretch the string).

Some companies like Gibson actually used 3 different scale lengths that most just call 24 3/4" - like the Les Paul and Sg are NOT actually 24.75", but shorter.

Lots of good stuff to read and digest out there... as much as the internet is helpful, some good reference books are invaluable IMO to have, and read and use as a reference.

AJC


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

not trying to confuse you but if you ever measure a 25.5" scale guitar like a strat or tele you will find the properly intonated the big E string will measure anyware from 25 5/8 to 25 3/4


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...use this page to calculate measurments...

http://liutaiomottola.com/formulae/fret.htm


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

copperhead said:


> not trying to confuse you but if you ever measure a 25.5" scale guitar like a strat or tele you will find the properly intonated the big E string will measure anyware from 25 5/8 to 25 3/4


Oh well. I'm using a more vintage style tele bridge for this one, so it may not have perfect intonation anyways.

As long as it plays _almost_ perfectly in tune, it's not a huge deal to me.


----------

